# MoTeC and M&W pro 16...



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

Here is the lastest creation of Dale and I at the shop
We installed an M800 and wired it with a sensor for everything engine related we could find usefull. Oil psi, exhaust back pressure, fuel psi are some of the out of the ordinary stuff that we are capable of logging with this ecu.
The CDI box on the car is a first production and i believe the only one in existance till it gets tested out. It is an M&W pro 16 with a built in ignition expander. 
car is full seq fuel and spark.
all plugs are labeled so there isnt a mix up.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MoTeC and M&W pro 16... (philipwight)*

what coils are you using?


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: MoTeC and M&W pro 16... (Audi4u)*

cbr1000, i think. they are a denso coil.


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: MoTeC and M&W pro 16... (philipwight)*

Off topic but is that an S362?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MoTeC and M&W pro 16... (philipwight)*

good stuff, i thought i was seeing things.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

That's ballin.
How big is the turbo and what kinda #s are you expecting?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*

Jealous


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

turbo is a BW366
power will be 700+. the car made 630whp with haltech and a 3 bar map sensor.


_Modified by philipwight at 8:40 AM 3-12-2009_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I cant wait to see how the setup perform. I wanted to do the same setup because I need 2 of my ignition outputs to run staged injectors, but I couldnt afford the cdi and coils. I just ended up doing motec IEX and ls2 coils. $400 vs $1600


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

what computer do you have? i think i have seen you on the motec forums or efi101.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

m800
Im on both sites.


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (philipwight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philipwight* »_turbo is a BW366
_Modified by philipwight at 8:40 AM 3-12-2009_

Haha and i was wondering how the fitment was gonna be with my S362 with that manifold


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: MoTeC and M&W pro 16... (philipwight)*

MoTeC is the best system out there hands down. M&W is a serious ignition as well. Is Tony tuning this car?
Awesome setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: MoTeC and M&W pro 16... (MiamiVr6T)*

i am getting all the setup done and the car drivable then tony at T1 will do the final engine tuning.


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: MoTeC and M&W pro 16... (philipwight)*

By any chance was he the one that recommended that turbo for you? Did you ever run your car at one of the Texas Import events?


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

off topic..phillip..what up with the dubsquard mk 2 gt4202.. is it still a live.. ?


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

we use it as a table right now. lol. still runs and drives but we dont want to exert any energy to put it on the dyno and give it a good tune up.


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (philipwight)*

the turbo is what he wanted to run.... something with a very good power band and make a good 700ish hp. He uses this car for more of a street application.


----------



## obd2vr6 (Jul 7, 2006)

sick dude make sure you put some vids of this beast


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: MoTeC and M&W pro 16... (philipwight)*

Sweeeet


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: MoTeC and M&W pro 16... (GTijoejoe)*

Met the owner of this car while mine was getting dyno'd, he told me that he did 171mph in the Texas Mile last year on the old setup


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: MoTeC and M&W pro 16... (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Met the owner of this car while mine was getting dyno'd, he told me that he did 171mph in the Texas Mile last year on the old setup










He is going for 200mph this year. Should be fun!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Beautiful! Pretty sure that's more computing power then all the apollo missions combined








The harness / wiring work looks really nice too. I know how tedious that is!


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_
He is going for 200mph this year. Should be fun!


200mph in a mk3? New record probably... if he does it.
171mph is probably already a record in the standing mile


_Modified by sp_golf at 7:54 AM 3-13-2009_


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: MoTeC and M&W pro 16... (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_
He is going for 200mph this year. Should be fun!








wow.. 


_Modified by vr6_Love at 6:53 AM 3-13-2009_


----------



## obd2vr6 (Jul 7, 2006)

when will he see full boost with that turbo


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (obd2vr6)*

i dont know when but as soon as he hits it, the thing flys. i would say in the 4500 range.


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (philipwight)*

yeah probably right around there. I see full boost (20psi) on my 364 at 4100.


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (92g60gti)*

scheduled for tune on Monday. Lets see how well it does.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (philipwight)*

Hope the APT gears hold up on the dyno since it will be getting tuned in 5th gear.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

I can tell you that APT 4th gear has held 759 to 766 whp on different cars for 30+ pulls. 


_Modified by [email protected] at 2:05 PM 3-20-2009_


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: MoTeC and M&W pro 16... (philipwight)*

Car made 679whp and 611wtq at 35psi. Broke 3rd gear on the last pull.








Pulled the gearbox and stock gear stacks will be going back in.


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: MoTeC and M&W pro 16... (broke_rado)*

the funny thing about that gear breaking is that it may have happened while we were trying to get the gear recognition working and were not putting much power through it.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MoTeC and M&W pro 16... (philipwight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philipwight* »_the funny thing about that gear breaking is that it may have happened while we were trying to get the gear recognition working and were not putting much power through it. 

What dash are you guy running?


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: MoTeC and M&W pro 16... (Audi4u)*

that wasnt for the dash... it is for the motec. We need it casue we are going to do boost by gear with it till we have the ground speed sensor wired up and then we will do boost and rpm limit by ground speed.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I know its for the motec, tha'ts what we do also. I'm just wondering what dash you are running, if any.
Thanks for the info you sent also, it was a big help.


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

The car has Autometer RPM, coolant and oil psi built into where the stock cluster would go. And a Greddy Boost and fuel psi gauge mounted where the radio cubby is.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Ok.
What are your impressions of the m&w pro 16?
How would you rate the cost/performance ratio? I do like the fact it has an rpm output thats a plus.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (Audi4u)*









I don't think power had anything to do with this...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*

Hey Billy, long time no see. That sucks, was it just the one tooth?
I broke one tooth off of my Kraftswerk 3rd gear just like that, I found it while it was apart to re-gear the 3-4.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

No other damage that we can see. I spent sometime going over them, but came up with nothing.


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

my impressions on the M&W pro 16 is great... frees up 5 outputs which are helpful and it is a hell of an ignition system. plugs were gapped a 22 for the high hp pulls. which is very good. enough spark to do what we are trying to do with these cars. last system you will prolly ever have to buy. When used with these coils it is a total win. 
The m&w is now in production so they will be available soon.
Cost in my opinion is great (unless you live in ausie) the us dollar is up in comparison so that is why they are a "bargain".


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: (philipwight)*

whats the current retail $ on the pro16 and the motec ecu?


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

retail on the ecu we used (m800) with no options was $4651.00. 
the Pro 16-D is available from T1 Race development for $1150.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: (philipwight)*

I was just curious, I sell the M&W but not Motec. I never thought people would spend the money on it. 
How you like the turbo setup? Do you have the dyno chart for it?


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

the people that want and understand the capabilities of what a Motec will do end up spending the money. 
The people that will spend the money are out there, they just need a shop they can count on to do it. I had an m400 on my civic and have an m800 for my r32. 
Turbo setup is great... could use a bigger turbine housing but has a great power band. 
I will see if can get the graph up.


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (philipwight)*

stock gearset is back in and car is ready for the mile this weekend. we are leaving friday night.


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

result?


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

[email protected] 20 psi. broke at 35psi


----------



## 1HIWAYKILLER (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: (philipwight)*

Those are some weak mph's if you ask me!!! I've done that f-ing around on the h-ways of dallas!! Maybe that thing will go faster with wings and a jet engine!!


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

lol, you crack me up jeremy. good to see that thing being the beast it is


----------



## 1HIWAYKILLER (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: (16vgti2)*

WERD!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (philipwight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philipwight* »_[email protected] 20 psi. broke at 35psi

What gear ratios and final are you running?


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

3.3X final with a .7xx tdi fifth gear. dont know the rest of the gears though. 
Did you get yout TB back? also what are the numbers on it? curious if it is the same TB i have.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (philipwight)*

My TB is made by magneti marelli p/n 07k 133 032 b
I read up the company online and the make TBs' that have contact-less tps.
That should make for a much longer lasting throttle body that wont wear down the tps in the 20-40% range and become unusable to the ecu.
The pedal uses the same technology but i dont know who makes it.


----------

